
“Snowden”: Official Trailer - kushti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlSAiI3xMh4
======
dorianm
The hype is real!

The rubik's cube trick is already so good (e.g.: hiding an SD card in a
rubik's cube, giving it to a security guard before a security check and taking
it back after)

